# What do you think?



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi there,
I just stumbled, on the friends recommendation, on the next available litter from these two dogs:

*Nadja vom Schroeder Haus X **Yoschy vom Steintal*

I just wanted to see what are you opinion about the litter of these two working line GSD's. We are considering maybe to try to get one female out of this litter. Anything positive or negative that you see in mating of these two GSD's?

I know it is only theoretical, but what would you expect their puppies to be around little kids? My understading is that the puppies will be high drive puppies, hence does anybody have any experience with high drive working line GSD's living with small children.

Thank you.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My Zoe is med-high drive and great with my kids. Puppies in general though will nip, chew, and jump. This is something your going to have to work on because it will happen playfully and hurt,lol Always supervise your kids around the puppy and it will be fine as long as your patient and know this behavior is normal with all puppies of any drive


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sire: V Yoschy vom Steintal pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Dam: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/544018.html


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you both for your inputs.

Does anybody have any comments about the sire and dam of this litter?


----------



## rotkaeppchen (Dec 1, 2011)

Just joined this group and noted the litter above. The 2010 breeding did not take, but Nadja had 8 perfect pups by Yoschy in April 2011. They are 7.5 months old now and all are doing great. Two are with police and one in a SAR agency. The rest are in sport homes. One is coming back to me tomorrow. He was the one I wanted to keep and did not sell til he was 5 mos. old because my husband would not let me keep him. Now he is coming back 2 months later due to too much dog for the woman who bought him. Both parents Nadja and Yoschy are super with children, very social and yet, serious in the work, very self-confident and loveable at the same time. Looking forward to having the little guy back.
All pups are so far healthy, outgoing, happy and scrappy. I am seriously considering repeating the breeding. FYI Yoschy is now retired from competition.

Connie Doan
BC Canada


----------

